# Gas Mileage



## NateDogg (Aug 11, 2004)

I have a 95 Altima and I just wondered how many miles to a gallon you all get. I'm getting anywhere from 20mpg to 27 mpg i just wanted to see if that was about right.


----------



## plaidburybunny (Jun 23, 2004)

about the same here


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

sounds good to me


----------



## sleazyride (May 8, 2004)

NateDogg said:


> I have a 95 Altima and I just wondered how many miles to a gallon you all get. I'm getting anywhere from 20mpg to 27 mpg i just wanted to see if that was about right.


i have a 93 and get 24 mph


----------



## NateDogg (Aug 11, 2004)

I guess for some reason i thought it should be better but now that i look at other cars and other altimas it seems right. I really don't know much about cars so bare with me. Would an O2 sensor help gas mileage? My friend who knows cars suggest i get one but we haven't yet installed it. My car has 110,000 miles on it, is there anything that I may need to have repaired on it pretty soon. I recently had a tune up, got new brakes about 10,000 miles ago, and new tires put on about a year ago. Any heads up would be great.

Nate


----------



## plaidburybunny (Jun 23, 2004)

cheap cone air filter and adapter or intake kit woudl help your mileage. check ebay, just dont but the "mugen" one or we'll have to shoot you.
oh yeah, fuel system / injector cleaner from stp everyonce ina awhile helps too.


----------

